# ingrown toenail again...



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings Everyone, if you remember I have been asking for advice for ingrown toenails for awhile. And since toenails grow slowly, it has taken awhile to try the suggestions and find something that works. Well, this past month has been particularly painful so I felt drastic measures were needed, so I went to the store and bought some benzocaine creme (ora-gel type stuff) and applied it all around the toenail and it works :happy:! My toe feels normal top to bottom.
So, if any of you are suffering from that kind of problem you might want to give it a try for temporary relief.

Take care!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

You are just numbing the pain not solving the problem.

Try this... Pull a wisp of cotton from say a cotton ball or Q-tip. About 1/2" long and about 4-5 threads thick. Just thick enough to hold the nail slightly away from the skin. Wedge it between the toe and nail right in the corner where it hurts. The cotton should stay there till the nail grows a bit. The nail will ride along the cotton and not cut into your skin. When it is above the toe then cut it. Never cut it below the toe or at an angle into the corner.
I suffered from ingrown toenails forever till the podiatrist gave me this little trick. Worked like a charm and free.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Cut a V notch on the center edge of the toe nail. It will help relieve the pressure of the ingrown nail. 
Nancy


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Rockytopsis said:


> Cut a V notch on the center edge of the toe nail. It will help relieve the pressure of the ingrown nail.
> Nancy


I learned this old trick from an Old Uncle of mine, long gone. The wide "V" notch has kept mine safe for about 45 years.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh fer cryin' out loud! Go to the doc, have it cut out -- it will never bother you again!

That's what I did.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Always file your toenails straight across to prevent ingrown nails.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

1. Go to podiatrist
2. get carbocaine injection (or if you have cardiac issues, something else)
3. Let podiatrist solve problem permanently (with ongoing care by you)
4. pay outrageous bill (but have total peace of mind)

that's the way I did it... and I recommend the approach.

R

P.S. To be fair, I paid him in computer work "in kind"


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

steff bugielski said:


> You are just numbing the pain not solving the problem.
> 
> Try this... Pull a wisp of cotton from say a cotton ball or Q-tip. About 1/2" long and about 4-5 threads thick. Just thick enough to hold the nail slightly away from the skin. Wedge it between the toe and nail right in the corner where it hurts. The cotton should stay there till the nail grows a bit. The nail will ride along the cotton and not cut into your skin. When it is above the toe then cut it. Never cut it below the toe or at an angle into the corner.
> I suffered from ingrown toenails forever till the podiatrist gave me this little trick. Worked like a charm and free.


I have done this: it did work.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I do it this way also and it does work.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.
I have tried the cotton under the nail and found that to be very painful and cutting the notch in the nail seemed to make it worse. Thank you for the suggestion to "just go to the podiatrist and or Dr. and get it over with", I do not have that kind of cash nor do I have Medical insurance. Some people are just trying to do the best they can and share what may help others.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

gotcha jane... sorry (I hadn't seen the original thread). I wish you luck as I had these and they did HURT! I carved one out myself with a hunting knife... I do NOT recommend that approach from a pain and infection perspective.

R


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

jane2256 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> I have tried the cotton under the nail and found that to be very painful and cutting the notch in the nail seemed to make it worse. Thank you for the suggestion to "just go to the podiatrist and or Dr. and get it over with", I do not have that kind of cash nor do I have Medical insurance. Some people are just trying to do the best they can and share what may help others.


Too much cotton!!!!!!!!!! You really only need a few fibers!!!!!! Once your body adjusts- which took me 10 days- then a few more fibers. BTDT. Very gradually the nail presses less against the skin. If you try to add too much at a time you WILL walk funny until you remove some!

I have also used TP: in that case a single thickness was plenty! And, if you numb it with the meds you have found before you try to insert it it might be a good idea: I know how sensitive to the touch it can be.

I wonder if those meds work on itchy bug bites? HMmm.....


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

If you call around I bet you can find a podiatrist who can fix it at a reasonable cost on a cash payment. I dealt with this problem on my own for a few months before I got it fixed right. They will give you some Novocaine, cut off the offending portion of the nail and then apply a chemical to kill the nail bed so it doesn't grow back in that area. Permanent solution. If it's infected you may have to do a round of antibiotics before treatment, there are cheap generics available for that.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

My goodness Windowormirror! I can't imagine doing that! Would like to hear the story though.
Have to agree with you, Terri, way too much cotton, but it has been too sore to do it again even with soaking in epsom salts.
I was thinking it would be good to have the Ora-gel in the medicine cabinet for minor burns and splinters. It seems to numb the area very well.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

My goodness! if i had a notch cut in my toenal it would drive me crazy. not to mention the fact that i would get it caught up in my wool socks ,the sheets etc. thankfully i have never had a problem with my feet. i soak them every night and massage them with vicks. have done for years.

Andrew on the other hand had so much trouble with his 2 big toes. he use to have terrible pain until he had both of them removed(his toenails, not his toes). ~Georgia.


----------



## River (Jun 25, 2003)

I file the toenail in question thin -- across the top from the cuticle to the front. That has worked better than the notch for me.

River


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Go to the doctor an get it removed so no more problems. The more you put it off the worse it can get. Just get it over with instead of putting up with the pain. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Itilley (Jul 29, 2008)

I had one that hurt so bad that I had to have the whole toenail removed and the funny thing was it was a relief right away. Just had to make sure that the local anesthetic was adequate. I know what you are going through so hope you find the cure for it.

RenieB


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

cfabe said:


> If you call around I bet you can find a podiatrist who can fix it at a reasonable cost on a cash payment. I dealt with this problem on my own for a few months before I got it fixed right. They will give you some Novocaine, cut off the offending portion of the nail and then apply a chemical to kill the nail bed so it doesn't grow back in that area. Permanent solution. If it's infected you may have to do a round of antibiotics before treatment, there are cheap generics available for that.


DH had fixed by a podiatrist about 2 years ago when it was already badly infected. I think it cost $120, but that included any follow up visits and since it was so infected he did go back at least one. I think it was well worth it because that nail was constantly a source of pain. The nail/toe is very healthy now and he had no pain.

deb
in wi


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I used this several times and told people about it. I used it more on my Mom than anything else, even stuff the old country doc said he used. Get some alum and crush enough to cover the nail. Wet a piece of cloth and put alum on cloth and wrap toe so alum is on the nail. Check several times a day to keep damp and check once a day to make sure alum is on nail. Replace if needed. 
Hope this works. It usually takes several days. Let us know how it goes and good luck. Sam


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Old John, about five years behind you. Same results. Stating the obvious, wearing shoes that don't pinch the toes helps.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

my grandpa always did the v, becuase that makes the nail grow towards the V, and releasing pressure on the sides, it eventually will have it growing right as long as you manicure it right, he also filed the center of the nail thin, it basically also releases the pressure on the sides , letting the nail grow longer and then manicuring properly


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use my Dremel five or six times a year to grind out the offending part of the nail. Painless and takes only about ten minutes for both big toes.


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

I used to have a recurring problem with my toenail on one foot. I found that massaging the area daily really helped. 
My mom took a reflexology course and my dad (an MD) got training in acupuncture and Chinese medicine later in life. That's how I learned that energies and chi have a big impact on health. You wouldn't believe how much regular foot massages do, even self given. And it's free! 
I can give details of how I do it, if any one is interested.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnL751 said:


> I use my Dremel five or six times a year to grind out the offending part of the nail. Painless and takes only about ten minutes for both big toes.


LOL, that's funny. Tim the toolman approach.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Yes, Homely--teach it!


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't do it as properly and professionally as my mom, but here goes. 
Starting with the big toe on each foot (one at a time, of course) rotate, rub and wiggle it. The big toe is the most important, so do that one then each of the others and back to that one. 
Then work your way down the sole of the foot, rubbing, and kneading. Spend more time on any sore or cool spots.
Rub the top or the foot including between the toes, the part of the foot just before the toes and around the ankles. But be careful around the ankle if you are pregnant.
Go along the outside and inside edges of the foot, again, spending more time on any spots that feel sore.
Then go back and do your big to some more.
Its harder to do this to yourself but on another person, hold the sides of the foot and alternate one hand toward you with the other one away. It's a little hard to explain. LOL.
Lastly, rub over the whole foot again. It's best to wear socks afterward.

I do foot massages on my kids when ever they start getting sick and on myself when I feel run-down. It has helped a lot.

Specifically for ingrown toes, I add massaging around the edges of the sore part. Its worked for me and two of my sons who are prone to them. I don't even get them anymore. I tell them, anytime you notice it hurting, just massage around the edges for a minute or two. It really speeds the healing. If it comes to a head (pocket of pus), I'll let that out with a sterilized needle.

I hope this helps some one. And they (foot massages) are much better given by someone else. Just take turns, if needed.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I understand that all they guys on this forum are getting pedicures.

Perhaps that might help.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Dremel apporach may sound like a Tim the toolman idea. My doctor thought so to until I showed her. She didn't see how that engraving bit spining at 3500 RPM could remove so much toenail meterial in two minutes time without damaging the flesh. You must keep the bit moving or you feel a lot of heat.

Just guess what that doctor now owns to help treat toenails?


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

jane2256 said:


> My goodness Windowormirror! I can't imagine doing that! Would like to hear the story though.


I'll spare everyone the details... suffice it to say that after an arduous 12 mile backpack hike, that my toe had caused me enough pain... I became fed up and performed minor surgery on my foot, then let it bleed into the cold river for a few minutes. A few more sessions in the river over the next 3 days (and keeping it clean and covered in my boots) and it began to heal nicely!

R


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My mother has ingrown nails on both big toes. I'm taking a course in reflexology, so I asked what to do about it. I was told that the problem is caused by an imbalance in the body somewhere. I would recommend pressing all around the toe, except the toenail. Find sore spots and hold. The middle joint of the big toe represents the area where the skull sits on the spine. From this joint to the foot is your neck. The joint at the toe and foot is your the base of your neck/top of back. Spend five or ten minutes a day working on the toe.

Edit: Sorry, Homely, didn't read the second page.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I hate to state the obvious but are you wearing proper fitting shoes? My son went through a succession of ingrown toe nails and even his doctor missed the fact that his shoes were a bit narrow across the toe.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ex-husband always cut a V in the toenails of his big toes and was always bothered by ingrown nails. Told our youngest son to do the same and he now is bothered by ingrown nails.

DS has been to the doctor 2 times to get the offending nails cut out, then burned. A third visit to cut out the offending nail and chemical applied. He still is bothered by ingrown nails (and he is still cutting that blasted V ...) I told him I wasn't taking him back to the doctor until he quits cutting that V in his nails.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

this is a very timely post as my dh is suffering from one right now. She had it operated on two weeks ago but didn't take a strong enough antibiotic. She does not tolerate medicine well at all so she requested that she take a smaller dose. So tomorrow I have to go the the pharmacy and get stronger medicine for her.

When she heals I will try the foot massage it sounds like she would really benefit from that.

good info, thanks


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> Oh fer cryin' out loud! Go to the doc, have it cut out -- it will never bother you again!
> 
> That's what I did.


Sometimes they come back (mine did) the last measure is to have the nail removed completely. 

I just learned how to cut them out and haven't had a problem for a couple years now. If I begin to feel a bit of that pressure/pain... I cut it out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My method is as follows: the cotton method spoken of above works and can be done with less pain if you use a tiny bit of cotton at a time. I also use Tea Tree Oil to treat any infections arising.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Slipping a piece of cotton under DH's ingrown toe nail wouldn't have helped at all. The ingrown portion of his nail was about 1/2" wide and it went straight down into his big toe like a big spike. The Podiatrist said he had never cut out an ingrown nail that was so large. 

The Podiatrist burned that portion of the nail bed with acid and DH hasn't had that portion of the nail grow back. It was money well spent.


deb
in wi


----------

